# LaCrosse Alpha Mudlite Snakeboots



## sowega hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone have these boots and if so what are your thoughts/review of them?


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been wondering about these and the Aerohead boots also.


----------



## sowega hunter (Apr 5, 2013)

I went ahead and bought a pair and I love them. They are the best wearing pair of snakeboots I have ever worn, and they are 100% waterproof. I have worn them turkey hunting twice and they wear great.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought a pair last week.  I had to take my socks off to get my foot in side the boot.  It fit well once I got my foot in, but almost had to cut them off my foot.

Had to send them back.


----------



## swamp (Apr 11, 2013)

Did not like them at all, hurt my ankle and were to snug!  Tried them on when they first came out at Gables in Douglasville.  Went with the Muddys instead.


----------

